# How I became a goat lover!



## MsDachshund (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new this forum. I became a goat lover about a couple of months ago when a friend who works at our local animal shelter said they had Pygmy goat brought in. I went to see the little guy. He was in a state of neglect. His hooves were not taken care of and looked deformed. He barely weighed 30 pounds. He was covered in goat lice and very very smelly. But he had the sweetest eyes. He came right to me when they showed him to me and I knew as soon as our eyes met he was coming home with me. Gandalf is his name now. I had to crash course myself in goat. I took him to the vet immediately and had him checked out. The one thing he didn't have was worms. We got him all cleaned up and deloused. His hooves were trimmed up nicely. Got him all his shots. Then when had him fixed. He does have horns and we decided we like his horns although they are painful sometimes. He is such a joy. He has gained some weight. He's not taller than my giant rooster! Vet guesstimated his age to just under twotwoyears old. He is very affectionate and has a tremendous amount of energy. He has moments of "happy goat"! Where he is so excited he jumps and runs like some one plugged him in. Then he stops to make sure we are still watching him in his antics!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

How wonderful to be able to make such a difference for this sweet creature!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a kind thing to do ... I loved goats from the moment I met them, but after Patti was born, that was it and I was hooked.  Your baby sounds truly special. You'll find all sorts of info on goat care here!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

That was very nice of you. Do you have a picture of him to share??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to The Goat Spot Gandalf & MsDachshund!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds like your little guy found himself a great home. I joined a year ago after a Boer Doe walked past my kitchen window. Never found the owner and needed help learning about goat care. I now have 5 more, all abandoned by their momma's and given to me. So I have a real variety pack. They all have such different personalities. Just love them.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Howdy! Your little guy sounds sweet. It is very easy to become attached to goats. Love to see a picture of your little guy.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Awww, so wonderful to hear you gave him a great home!


----------



## MsDachshund (Dec 15, 2012)

This is Gandalf. We were at the vet. My daughter is in the chair.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome MsDachshund! Hard to tell from the picture, but based on the size of his horns I'd say he could be younger. Maybe more like a year old. Don't you just love the way they jump around in pure joy?

I love his name!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

What a cutie. I'm glad you could save him. Don't you love those moments of pure goat joy. He's not a Pygmy goat though. What you have there is a Nigerian Dwarf. They are the same size so its a common mistake for rescues to just label all small goats Pygmys.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very cute! That is actually a Nigerian Dwarf or Nigerian Dwarf/pygmy mix. 

Best of luck with your little guy! I have a goat care section of my website (website is in my sig) in case you'll find that helpful ... he's a lovely little boy!


----------



## MsDachshund (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you so much. I know he is a little guy. My rooster is taller than he is. I think he is weighing in around 45 pounds. He is so fun to watch and to play with. I forget sometimes when I bend down to kiss his cute little face that he looks up fast some times and I get bonked with his horns. He walks on a leash very well. He loves to for walks and exploring. He just has two colors white and black.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------

